# My Monty Seafoam Green and Cream Jr. is almost ready



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

*My Monty Seafoam Green and Cream Jr. IS HERE!!!*

*UPDATE!!! - It's here, more info and pictures on page 2*

Just got my email from Brian. The guitar is built and is in the final play and tweak phase for the next week. Can't wait. I wanted a cross between a vintage Les Paul Jr. and a Supro and I think he hit it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Oooooohhhhh ... sexy! Love that colour combo. You must be desperate to get your hands on it! :rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

You must be excited... that is one nice looking adn I bet playing/sounding guitar. Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, that's some seriously excellent hybrid thinking right there. Awesome combination of ideas. He definitely knocked that one out of the park.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm definitely hyped up for this one. I've been playing heavily for 16 years and this is the first time I've ever had anything custom built for exactly what I want. 

It's replacing a vintage single cut melody maker that was modded to have a P90 that I sold 3 years ago. I lost that one when debt beat out sentimental value in the fight for my wallet.

This one is going nowhere. Ever. A full review is coming once I've had it for a bit. Here are the specs for anyone interested : 

Body : Mahogany, Classic Single Cut ’57 Jr. style 
Finish : Slightly washed out Seafoam Green (more minty, less pukey). Solid, with no transparency. Finish on whole body, back of neck, back and sides of headstock.
Neck : Mahogany. Thick round meaty neck. ’59 Gibson feel.
Scale : 24 ¾”
Fretboard : Rosewood. 12” radius. Traditional dot inlays.
Frets : Dunlop 6105 or similar
Nut : Bone
Headstock : Black front. Monty-style with fleur-de-lis inlay
Trussrod cover : Cream colour, nothing on it
Tuners : Cream Button tuners like you use on the Rockmaster 
Pickguard : Traditional Jr. style, cream coloured
Strings : 11-52 
Bridge : Vintage-style wraparound 
Pickup : 1x Cream dog-ear Voodoo P90 
Controls : 1x 500k Volume, 1x250k Tone
Tone Capacitor : 0.022 
Knobs : Cream Gibson Speed Knobs 
Action : Just high enough that I can really dig in on bends and it can be tossed into slide duty from time to time.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, that is soooo nice! I really love the colors you choose! I hope you'll rock it hard! It's a really nice gift to yourself!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Excuse my language but, THAT IS ****ING SWEET!!!!! Damn that is nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Raw simplicity dressed up to kill 

kksjur


:bow:

Congratulations and admiration to the luthier


ENJOY..Dave


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic looking guitar - great vintage vibe, too. Can't wait for more details.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

awesome ! you'll definately have to hit us with some gr8 pics
Brian makes gr8 gtrs ! congrats


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

That thing is gonna roast on those slide duty parts!!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the interest guys. This one will be doing a lot of slide duty and spending much of it's life in open G.

Here is another shot of it in the hands of the master himself. I'll get some more pics for you guys once it's in my hands and after my fingers are too bloodied and pained from abuse to play anymore.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

100% wicked. That is such a cool looking guitar. And it's a Monty to boot.

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Soldano16 said:


> 100% wicked. That is such a cool looking guitar. And it's a Monty to boot.
> 
> Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. Your Monty review was part of the push to get me to go to him.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It's here and it's F'n amazing. I've already put over 5 hours on it today. Phenomenal neck and tone. Great guitar. Here are some pics I just popped. They look a little bluer than it does in real life though.


----------



## math (Jan 29, 2009)

SHOW THE BACK !!! I want to see it look awesome ! and oh sorry ITS awesome !!
Is it just modified or restaured


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

math said:


> SHOW THE BACK !!! I want to see it look awesome ! and oh sorry ITS awesome !!
> Is it just modified or restaured



It's an original, custom built from mahogany planks. Here's that back :


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OOOooooh I'd like to spank that! Sweet, congratz :wave:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

That looks incredible and sounds like it's a great player too. A cool guitar deserves an equally cool strap though.....check these guys out:

http://www.couchguitarstraps.com/





LowWatt said:


> It's here and it's F'n amazing. I've already put over 5 hours on it today. Phenomenal neck and tone. Great guitar. Here are some pics I just popped. They look a little bluer than it does in real life though.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Scottone said:


> That looks incredible and sounds like it's a great player too. A cool guitar deserves an equally cool strap though.....check these guys out:
> 
> http://www.couchguitarstraps.com/


Interesting, but every link on the site is broken. 

And here's another pic :


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

nice score james!!! hope your fingers bleed soon... hhaha


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW how COOL !!!!!!!
Love the surf colour meets LP Jr. design.
What pickup did you use in it? (or did I miss that is my haste to get to your pix :smile

Brian makes great stuff and that looks like another winner there.
Happy playing

Pete


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

faracaster said:


> WOW how COOL !!!!!!!
> Love the surf colour meets LP Jr. design.
> What pickup did you use in it? (or did I miss that is my haste to get to your pix :smile
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's a Voodoo pickup made by the other Pete F (Florance). Really open and chimey, surprising for a 10k ohm pickup, but I had a 10.9k Voodoo P90 in an old Melody Maker before so I already knew about his magic going in.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That is one cool looking guitar. Like a previous post mentioned....I love the seafoam on a LP special. This thread has given me a serious case of GAS and Monty guitars have always interested me. If I may ask, how long did the build take from the day you ordered to the day you received it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> That is one cool looking guitar. Like a previous post mentioned....I love the seafoam on a LP special. This thread has given me a serious case of GAS and Monty guitars have always interested me. If I may ask, how long did the build take from the day you ordered to the day you received it?


Damn, damn, damn, can't put it any better than that. 

kksjurkksjur


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

mario said:


> That is one cool looking guitar. Like a previous post mentioned....I love the seafoam on a LP special. This thread has given me a serious case of GAS and Monty guitars have always interested me. If I may ask, how long did the build take from the day you ordered to the day you received it?


It took 4.5 months, but I made some big tweaks late in the game. If I hadn't we were looking right on schedule at 3 months, which is his typical wait.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Thanks. It's a Voodoo pickup made by the other Pete F (Florance). Really open and chimey, surprising for a 10k ohm pickup, but I had a 10.9k Voodoo P90 in an old Melody Maker before so I already knew about his magic going in.


Oh yes......Pete Florance pickups are THE BOMB !!!!!!
I've never heard his P-90 but I can imagine how good it is based on his humbuckers. I have several sets of them in guitars and they are great!
Good choice there !!!!

Pete


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I've never heard his P-90


I had a Monty Jr. with a Voodoo. Absolutely excellent P-90. Like his humbuckers, very vintage sounding.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Brian Monty just relaunched his website today. 

Way better : http://www.brianmonty.com/

I couldn't get my pics just right, but if you click on the Rockmaster I on his site, that's my guitar and he got it absolutely perfect.


----------



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup, the new site looks great. I want a Bluesmaster! I've already got a '58 Historic, a Heritage 150, can I justify a Monty Les Paul-type? 

LowWatt, I thought that was your guitar. What an honour!


----------

